# Books and test Kits



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,


I am looking for some recommendations for good books related to the planted tank, as well as a decent test kit.

Thanks
Ross


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Amano's Nature Aquarium World 1-3 are good books for "inspiration." Diana Walstad's Ecology of the Planted Aquarium is also an excellent read.

As for test kits, I've been using API test kits, and they've worked fine for me. If you have a lot of money to throw around, you can always try LaMotte test kits.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I second the recommendation for Walstad's book.
Anyone know a similary detailed book on high-tech planted tanks?

The API Freshwater Master Test Kit covers the basics. http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=67


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Other books that may be worth taking a look through (though I myself have only glanced through them, so...)

Aquarium Plants - Barry James
Aquarium Plants - C. Kasselmann 
Aquarium Plants - Peter Hiscock

(Noticing a trend with titles? )


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Other books that may be worth taking a look through (though I myself have only glanced through them, so...)
> 
> Aquarium Plants - Barry James
> Aquarium Plants - C. Kasselmann
> ...


I personally would go with C. Kasselmann's book. It's the best aquatic plant resource I've used so far.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Other books that may be worth taking a look through (though I myself have only glanced through them, so...)
> 
> Aquarium Plants - Barry James
> Aquarium Plants - C. Kasselmann
> ...


Other than Walstad's, the only plant book I have is Hiscock's. I was disappointed with it, though.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kevdawg said:


> I personally would go with C. Kasselmann's book. It's the best aquatic plant resource I've used so far.





Prodicus said:


> Other than Walstad's, the only plant book I have is Hiscock's. I was disappointed with it, though.


I've looked through both of these books, actually, but it was a long time ago, and I only loaned them from the library. From what I recall though, Kasselmann was definitely a good reference book.

Walstad might be a bit too technical for those that aren't scientifically inclined (at least, that's what I thought, and I'm a scientist )

But as I mentioned, Amano's series of books is excellent for the "wow" factor, and you can leave it on your coffee table (or the like), for company when they come over. Printed on high quality, heavy weight, glossy paper too, but a bit on the expensive side.


----------

